# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  Regime Iva Franchigia E Ritenuta D'acconto

## lcalza

Un professionista che emette fattura senza iva ai sensi dell'art. 32-bis "Franchigia" è soggetto a ritenuta d'acconto?

----------


## Speedy

> Un professionista che emette fattura senza iva ai sensi dell'art. 32-bis "Franchigia" è soggetto a ritenuta d'acconto?

  Il regime di franchigia vale solo per l'iva.
Ai fini irpef è soggetto quindi a ritenuta di acconto.
Ciao

----------

